# Hope to get certified in Backflow Prevention



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Well trying to get my job to send me to the 3 day classes, hope they will I will even drive my own vehicle and foot my gas bill. They will come out with my employer being a small college, don't ya'll think. :thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I hope they do it also. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Are u all ABPA (american backflow prevention association)? When I went it was a week long. Learned a bunch though.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Backflow prevention is only going to get bigger. Another feather in your hat is a good thing.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

In KY they are trying to make it law that any licensed journeyman plumber must have certification in backflow prevention. 

I'm hoping this passes as I truly believe its value, completely. 


It should be a requirement before taking your Masters as well. Positive flow systems are notorious for backflow/backsiphonage when the situation presents itself.


I paid my own way for my license ($400 for the week class) even though my current boss dismissed the value of the certification. F___ them and the horse they rode in on...I'm the better for self enrichment regardless of their attitude.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't want everybody to carry the backflow certification. 

There is no money in it anyway.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

We did backflow certification in level 3 (of 4) plumber apprentice training. It's part of the program, but it's not mandatory, so some apprentices opted out. Some companies around here don't want to do backflow testing (including the one I work for now) because they don't want to invest $1,000 in a differential pressure gauge.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

It's not so much about the earning potential aspect as much as it is the needed educational value. 

I've seen Master Plumbers, plumbers that worked in the profession 40 years and not understand how a cross connection is possible. They don't comprehend the logic.

Education should never be dismissed as a value in this profession, even though the materials and requirements and licensing has dumbed down the trade to the point that it's obvious that earnings match that sentiment. 

That's to be said primarily in the new construction aspect moreso than the service industry. 

There are master plumbers, journeyman plumbers working for less than $20/hour with full responsibilities of running large jobs at that wage in my area. Screw that nonsense.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Matt said:


> I don't want everybody to carry the backflow certification.
> 
> There is no money in it anyway.


 Guys around here will test & certify a BFP for as little as $65. Maybe even cheaper for all I know. Ok, if you have several in one place, but that rarely happens in residential.
If they wanna educate everyone in BFP, & make them spend a week in the class room, (our certification here in Mich is 3 days though),I think they could spend a couple of those hours on the business aspect of it, by explaining about not giving away the fort, by testing them for nothing.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yea, 3 day class for 480.00 bucks. And it will help me, not only on my job but additional education. If they don't pay my way I hope to pay my own. My job should not get the benifits at my own expense. Vise Versa, also they have not bumped my pay up any, now that I am a Master Plumber. On top of that I work without a helper. :no:


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

No money in backflow prevention. stay out of it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Matt said:


> I don't want everybody to carry the backflow certification.
> 
> There is no money in it anyway.


Yea Right!:whistling2:

Except here there really is no money in it...
The water company lowballs the testing prices...:furious:
$60 for the 1st, $40 each additional...
http://www.ctwater.com/documents/CrossConnection-0909.pdf


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

½ of the municipalities here do it for free and require that they be the ones doing it.
The other ½ charge less than $40 to test. I charge more than that to show up to the job site.

I’ll pass.


----------



## tn plumber (Apr 24, 2010)

In TN you only need it, for testing. In my six year of having my own co. I have had three calls for testing BFP. you don't need it to install or rebuild. You also have to go back ever year to retest, and take a three day class. for about $300.00 Not worth the time or money. for me I give them the number to a high $$$$ co. for the test and tell them to call me back if it needs work. I can repair or replace it for about half the price. Has worked so far.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

tn plumber said:


> In TN you only need it, for testing. In my six year of having my own co. I have had three calls for testing BFP. you don't need it to install or rebuild. You also have to go back ever year to retest, and take a three day class. for about $300.00 Not worth the time or money. for me I give them the number to a high $$$$ co. for the test and tell them to call me back if it needs work. I can repair or replace it for about half the price. Has worked so far.


 
Your guys in TN have come up to our Backflow programs and some of your guys are licensed in KY as well. 


TN seems to have the most intriguing and extensive programs I've seen in the region, and KY could stand to gain from following the design. 


Not saying were laxed, but you guys are top notch in how you keep your testers trained. 


Someone years ago lowered the bar on testing...should be across the board $200 and left it there.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hope to know next week if the cheap a$$es are gonna foot the bill, I want it for my own knowledge, if there are a few bucks the better. Just me talking. :thumbsup:


----------



## curtis2kul (Sep 14, 2008)

Let your employer pay for it! Your going to be making them even more money!!! Its been about a year since ive got my certification. Since then i havnt tested one backflow. Everyone does it for so cheap so there is not a decent market.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yea and being as I work for a small college, they will profit more than me money wise.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Backflow prevention*

I'm ASSE (American Society of Sanitary Engineers) backflow certified. There are two certs: one for test the other for repair. Anything that increases my knowledge of my trade is a good thing. True, there is not a whole lot of money in it. I tested (4) backflows for a restaurant and charged about $200.00. Not counting travel time, I spent about one hour testing those (4) devices. This has led to other work. When customer needs plumbing work/repairs, they'll think of the plumber that re-certifies their backflows. You also make money repairing & replacing the devices. Another thing I like is that when someone calls me to test & re-certify their backflow, I don't have to drop what I'm doing and rush over. I can test the device when it's convenient for me.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'm ASSE (American Society of Sanitary Engineers) backflow certified. There are two certs: one for test the other for repair. Anything that increases my knowledge of my trade is a good thing. True, there is not a whole lot of money in it. I tested (4) backflows for a restaurant and charged about $200.00. Not counting travel time, I spent about one hour testing those (4) devices. This has led to other work. When customer needs plumbing work/repairs, they'll think of the plumber that re-certifies their backflows. You also make money repairing & replacing the devices. Another thing I like is that when someone calls me to test & re-certify their backflow, I don't have to drop what I'm doing and rush over. I can test the device when it's convenient for me.


 I can see your point when you have 4 in one place. How bout when you have only 1, you gonna drive there, perform the test, submit paper work to local municipality, & invoice the customer for $50? I don't know about you, but for me, I'm done doing cheap work, for possible future work. I've had all the practice I need. I need to make a descent wage now, because my bills are due now.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Don The Plumber said:


> I'm done doing cheap work, for possible future work. I've had all the practice I need. I need to make a descent wage now, because my bills are due now.


:thumbup:
Mr. Patel is going to give me all the future work I need...
All I have to do is this one job cheap cheap and I'll be his #1 plumber... :laughing:

A bird in the hand is better than two in the bush...

Isn't that so true?:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

To Don the plumber: _I can appreciate your point. Yes there are better ways to earn money than testing (1) backflow for $50.00. Then faxing info to water utilities dept. Drive time, etc. But it keeps me working when it's slow. Like I said I'll make some money when I apply for a permit, replace a backflow or repair one. Alot of plumbing companies around here don't even test them, so I offer a service that others don't. If we were to compare our earnings, you probably make more than me, but that's alright with me._


----------

